# Who stays?



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have 10 hens that are 2 years old. They used to get along well but over the last few months they have begun to peck each other. I think I need to decrease their number. I have 3 at the top with no feather damage, 4 in the middle with some damage and three at the bottom with extreme damage. Would you recommend I remove the 3 at the top or the three at the bottom? 
I feel bad about having to remove some gals but the others are being to be relentless in their aggression.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome! How many chickens do you have in all?


----------



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

Steinwand said:


> Welcome! How many chickens do you have in all?


Ten


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Have you changed there feed?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

How much coop space and how much run space do you have for these 10? Chickens are very space sensitive. If they are overcrowded they will do this pecking thing. I have one hen with half a comb because they were overcrowded and one of the others just ripped it right off her head. 

If it were me, I'd remove the top 4 and see how it goes, that should stop the problem if it is an overcrowding issue. (It does sound like overcrowding based on the fact that you are able to distinguish no damage, medium damage and severe damage. )


----------



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> How much coop space and how much run space do you have for these 10? Chickens are very space sensitive. If they are overcrowded they will do this pecking thing. I have one hen with half a comb because they were overcrowded and one of the others just ripped it right off her head.
> 
> If it were me, I'd remove the top 4 and see how it goes, that should stop the problem if it is an overcrowding issue. (It does sound like overcrowding based on the fact that you are able to distinguish no damage, medium damage and severe damage. )


----------



## Run1251 (Jun 21, 2012)

They have an 8’x8’ house and an 8’x24’ covered run


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

By the numbers, that should be enough space but maybe it's not for them? (I've never seen a chicken carrying a calculator!) I have a 5x6 coop with 2 floors so technically it's a 10 x12 for 6 chickens ( 6 at that time, I have only 3 now after getting rid of the ones causing the problems that resulted in the ripped off comb) but it wasn't enough for them. Like I said, technically, it should be enough so it would be up to you whether or not you think there's enough space. (the "rule" is 4x4 per chicken in the coop and 4x8 per chicken for run).

Just out of curiosity, what kind of chickens are they? I've noticed over the years that Rhode Island Reds and sometimes Barred rocks are especially space sensitive and need more space than the general rule.


----------

